

Dell to Ditch 25,000 BlackBerrys in Bid to Promote Own Service - hhessel
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704805204575594790702739822.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_Europe_LeftTopNews

======
hhessel
WP7 currently support these policies "Require Password, Password Strength,
Remote Wipe and Reset to Factory Settings with multiple failed unlock
attempts." Does anyone remember the exact count of possible policies on a
Blackberry? (50+?)

